# Solid Gold Food...



## Sophie11 (Dec 15, 2008)

Hello,

Okay so my next food goal is to find one that is for small dogs (smaller kibbles) and that Johnny actually likes. I have found that he likes solid gold although after looking up the ingredients it says:

Bison, Salmon Meal, Millet, Brown Rice, Cracked Pearled Barley, Rice Bran, Canola Oil (preserved with mixed tocopherols), Flaxseed Oil, *Garlic, *Amaranth, Blueberries, Yucca Schidigera Extract, Taurine, Carotene, Choline Chloride, Vitamin E Supplement, Iron Proteinate, (a chelated source of iron), Zinc Proteinate (a chelated source of zinc), Copper Proteinate (a chelated source of copper), Manganese Proteinate (a chelated source of manganese), Potassium Iodide, Thiamine Mononitrate, Ascorbic Acid, Vitamin A Supplement, Biotin, Calcium Pantothenate, Sodium Selenite, Pyridoxine Hydrochloride (vitamin B6), Vitamin B12 Supplement, Riboflavin, Vitamin D Supplement, Folic Acid.

Isn't garlic poisonous to dogs? This confused me. 

Does anyone have any other suggestions for small kibble dog foods? Thanks!


----------



## Lindy (Mar 25, 2009)

Hi, Solid Gold is a good food but, there are others out there too. Wellness and Eagle Pack both make a small breed food. Small kibbles. Both are really good foods.


----------



## sofiesmama (Oct 7, 2008)

I give Sofie Wellness Small Breed and Samson Royal Canin Mini Puppy 33 and they're both doing very well.


----------



## e&e company (Nov 2, 2008)

QUOTE (sofiesmama @ Apr 19 2009, 10:41 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=765042


> I give Sofie Wellness Small Breed and Samson Royal Canin Mini Puppy 33 and they're both doing very well.[/B]


We were feeding Jells Royal Canin mini puppy 33 as well but she was loosing in it. So I went to a local pet shop and asked for some other recommendations. She's now eating Fromm's puppy gold which she seems to thoroughly enjoy. We also found out from the pet shop owner that she doesn't sell Royal Canin because they use corn as a filler ... to be honest, I'm not sure if that's really that bad but our pup likes this other brand.


----------



## diamonds mommy (Feb 2, 2009)

I feed Natural Balance. Its a great food. Alot of members here use it also and Diamond loves it! I use to feed solid gold but Diamond didnt like it AT ALL so we HAD to switch!


----------



## Desiree (May 29, 2007)

I sometimes give Eros Innova - Evo red meat small bites. The size of the kibble is perfect for him, it's good food, and he likes it. 

I'm often confused about the garlic as well. I've seen multiple dog treats and whatnot that contain garlic. I think it's one of those things where it's fine in small quantities, but probably best to avoid if you aren't comfortable with it.

<div align='center'>Desiree & Eros


----------



## rdb911 (Apr 17, 2009)

I feed Lola Innova lil bites and she seems to enjoy it. Before I fed her Royal Canine but made the switch due to the corn filler. As for the garlic, I'vd heard in small amounts its okay!! Hope this helps


----------



## beckybc03 (Jul 6, 2006)

I recently bought a bag of the solid gold wee bites for Lilly. I still have some Canidae left so when that is almost out I'm going to transition her to the Solid Gold. I spent a ton of time when i was at the store last time talking with an employee there about the different food options. I wasn't too keen on the Canidae because I didn't think the ingredients really sounded all that great but I had switched her a few years ago because Merrick was making her poop soooo many times a day! 

Anyway, I asked him about Canidae and he said that yes it is a premium food but that it is more a middle of the road premium and not as good as others. He did say that one of the positives of the wee bits is that there is no chicken and no wheat which a lot of dogs do have some problems with like allergies, etc. I figured I would give it a try and see how Lilly does. Lilly is a grazer and I know she doesn't like chewing hard food very much. I figured the smaller pieces would be helpful to her. So....we'll see!!


----------



## yorkieville (May 9, 2005)

QUOTE (Sophie11 @ Apr 18 2009, 08:27 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=764604


> Hello,
> 
> Okay so my next food goal is to find one that is for small dogs (smaller kibbles) and that Johnny actually likes. I have found that he likes solid gold although after looking up the ingredients it says:
> 
> ...



I have been feeding my girls Evanger's Super Premium Gold Cooked Chicken (canned) for breakfast and Wellness for Small breeds for dinner.

Last Saturday, I changed to the Solid Gold for Dinner. The girls had eaten it before, with no problem. Now, I don't know if there is a connection, but this past Wednesday morning, we had to rush our tiny 4# Kia to the Vet. 

During the course of taking her history, I told the Vet about the change in food, and she said it could have been a food allergy.
So, if you are feeding the Solid Gold, watch your baby carefully for any signs of change. Someone told me Solid Gold had changed their formula and wasn't as good as it was before.

The Vet said put her right back on the Wellness for Small Breeds for her dinner.

Sheila


----------

